# Software de programación para PLC allen bradley



## LUISOLMEDO (Abr 1, 2005)

Donde puedo conseguir un manual de programación para un PLC allen bradley 5555?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 2, 2005)

Si  te refieres a  los sistemas Logix 5000 y a su software de programación RSLogix 5000, puedes visitar la siguiente pagina:

http://www.kronotech.com/rslogix/

Saludos.


----------



## dosh (Oct 11, 2006)

Cordial Saludo.

Me interesa compartir o recibir asesoria para programar el RSLogix 5000 La idea es aplicarlo a un sistema de filtro de mangas.
Mi profesion al Ing Mecanica pero se me ha presentado la oportunidad de automatizar el filtro usando el RSLogix.

gracias.


----------



## zack (Oct 27, 2006)

Este link presenta todos los artículos de allen bradley por numero de catalogo, esta muy bueno.

http://literature.rockwellautomatio.../browse_category.hcst?xLanguage=All Languages


----------



## Richard  Rios (Feb 18, 2007)

Dosh,

Mi desempeño como lider de soporte de dispositivos y equipos automatizados empleados en la supervision y control de compresores de gas y turbo-expansores de una Planta en una empresa petrolera de mi pais. Si lo deseas puedes enviarme la filosofia de control que quiees emplear para este proyecto y podre ayudarte.


----------



## remrock3870 (Ene 13, 2008)

una pregunta , existe un demo, simulador de plc ( si es de allen bradley mejor) puesto que e llevado un curso de plc y necesito practicar ...se agradece de antemano la ayuda
saludos


----------



## electronicks01 (Ene 13, 2008)

Yo tengo uno con el que simulaba el lader de allen bradley slc 500 es parecido, y donde puedes simular algunos procesos, se llama: logixpro simulator. buscalo en la red  pesa 12.5MB aprx


----------



## CarlosVic (Abr 24, 2008)

Alguien ha configurado una tarjeta MVI56-mnet de prosoft para subir a modbus tcp los datos de un PLC control logix 5000, podrían ayudarme por favor.

saludos!


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jun 20, 2008)

Richard  Rios

     sera que me puedes ayudar si se puede yo tengo que controlar la presion de gas a vapor por una valvula reguladora el problema es que no se que tipo de valvula voy a usar para mi trabajo .

 te explico el tiene va dirigido a unos quemadores de gas para calentar un horno de tratamiento trermico de piezas metalicas . 

 tengo que controlar la prasion del gas que entra a los quemadores . que clase de valvula uso y el tipo de tuberia mas adecuado . la tuberia es paqueña estan entre 1/2" ; 3/4"; 1" ;1"1/2.


----------



## ractro (Sep 20, 2008)

hola
Este verano termine un grado superior de automatizacion con siemmens y omrom, pero me gustaria practicar y aprender con allen bradley , ya que etoy viendo que es muy necesario. Asi que lo que necesito es el manual y el sotfware necesario para hacerlo.

muchas gracias


----------



## hhpp (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola nose si alguien puede ayudarme tengo aqui rslinx v2.42, rslogix5000 v12.02, y el emule rslogix5000 v12.01, a estos les falta la serie y el archivo de activación.

Podria ayudarme alguie npor favor.


----------



## Tango (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola Soy nuevo en el foro, y bueno tengo una pregunta:
¿hay Halgun software para el PLC allen bradley 42EF-R9RCB-b para poder sincronizar un cronómetro en una carrera?
Ya logre aplicarlo a un cronometro físico, pero ahora lo necesito en la computadora, que debo hacer?


----------



## Nepper (Oct 19, 2009)

Buenas!
Estoy buscando tutoriales de como programar.... bah... en realidad no es programar PLC, sino aprender a usar el RSLogix500, ciertamente yo vengo de programar varios PLC con diagrama en bloques, de los cuales la complicación en su software era la mas mínima...
Cuando me encontre con este RSLogix500 me di cuenta que no se ni un poroto de lo que es programar PLC...
¿pueden indicarme como leer el programas? tambien como empezar, buscar las entradas, trabajar el ladder.... o sea, programár logica de PLC ya lo se... pero usar este software específico no... parece ser bastante molesto...
y si de casualidad alguien conoce donde se dictan cursos.... me gustaría que me avisen...

Por lo menos, lo que nescesitaría es que me indiquen cómo se utiliza el software, ya que la interfaz que maneja es muy distinta al resto...

y si pueden aclarenme otra cosa... ¿Es lo mismo un PLC que un relé programable? o sea, está ese chiquito, como los "Logo" ¿eso es un PLC? porque despues estan los otros, como justamente los "allen bradley" que no se parecen en nada al logo...


----------



## acostaalexis (Jun 30, 2010)

hola amiigos soy alexis habria alguna posibilidad de que alguno pudiera ayudarme con algun tutorial a programar plc  me apasiona pero no entiendo nada desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Nepper (Jul 1, 2010)

ok, ahora estoy lo suficientemente pulido como para ayudarte... y lo voy a hacer porque estos f*** de allend bradley, no publican nada de sus manules y te la complican para que vallas con ellos directamente y garpes su precio... vos pedí que te alludo en todo lo que pueda...
Tutoriales Nada, es dificil que encuentres, y menos en español...
si querés, empeza por esto:
fijate que software tenes, los más comunes son los RSLogix500 y los RSlogix5000
Ambos programan distintas gams de PLC Allend Bradley, si no me equivoco, el que se puede hakear la licencia es el 500.
Lo principal es: crear un archivo y elegir el CPU.
Luego no tendrás entradas ni salidas, no tenés nada...
Vas al arbol de la derecha y haces doble clik en I/O config.
Ahí agregas lo que son los módulos... 16 sking input o cosas así... meté mano sin miedo, agregate 8 input output para empezar...
Luego, la memoria del PLC está administrada en el arbol, donde dice O0, I1, creo que T4... bueno, esas cosas...
En esa carpeta,, tenés los bits de memoria, fijate que cuantos más módulos de entrada(I) o de salida (O) mas lineas tendrás en la memoria I1 e O0... es porque son los bits de memoria que le corresponde a las salidas físicas del PLC...

si de algo te sirve, despues chiflá...

Luego me responderé a mismo todo lo que pregunté...


----------



## Nepper (Jul 2, 2010)

ractro dijo:


> hola
> Este verano termine un grado superior de automatizacion con siemmens y omrom, pero me gustaria practicar y aprender con allen bradley , ya que etoy viendo que es muy necesario. Asi que lo que necesito es el manual y el sotfware necesario para hacerlo.
> 
> muchas gracias


Que casualidad, comentame para que sirven los &, C, #, *, *D, D, etc... esos prefijos cuando se insertan los datos en los mov, timers y contadores, porque es lo único que no entiendo...



			
				Nepper dijo:
			
		

> ¿pueden indicarme como leer el programas? tambien como empezar, buscar  las entradas, trabajar el ladder.... o sea, programár logica de PLC ya  lo se... pero usar este software específico no... parece ser bastante  molesto...


Si neper, utilizar el RSLogix500 es bastante molesto hasta que te acostumbras... y creo que despues tambien.
Si vos querés agregar un contacto en el diagrama ladder, tenés que hacer un clik en la ventana del ladder, con esto la llevas al frente, luego, haces clik en el contacto de la barra de herramientas.
Para agregar un contacto en paralelo, no es muy intuitivo que digamos. seleccioná un contacto, o un empalme de la linea, hacé clik en el cuadrado azul de la barra de herramientas (branch). Esto te genera el puente (branch) en cualquier lado. Para meterle el contacto dentro, tenés que presionar el mouse SOBRE el contacto (no sobre la dirección o comentario, con esto moverás la dirección a otro contacto) y lo mueves dentro del Puente.
Para agregar otro nivel de paralelo, (brancheamos otra vez) y nos queda cómo una cascada. Si querémos que el empalme quede recto, debemos seleccionar el último angulo del puente, y moverlo manualmente a un ancho igual al empalme de arriba.
antes:
________
-|____|
--|__|
Despues
_______
-|___|
-|___|

Se que parece una estupidez, pero es lo que más problemas me generó

Despues seguiré agregando...


----------



## Nepper (Jul 3, 2010)

ok, seguimos con el tutorial...

*Tipos de Registros*
####### Lo que aparece con # lo completaré más adelante cuando vea el software porque hay cosas que no recuerdo de memoria ######
Una vez que agregamos contactos y brancheos (paralelos o puentes), debemos asignarle un valor de memoria.
A la izquierda de la pantalla, en el arbol, tenemos la carpeta ###### donde están alojados los distintos tipos de datos.
Son ##5## tipos de datos distintos, pero nosotros empezaremos con el ###B5###
El indice O, indica los Outputs
I, indica los Inputs
B, Bits de memoria
N, palabras enteras de 16 bits
T, temporizadores
C, registro de contadores
#
# y otros

*Numero de Registros*
A su vez, cada registro está acompañado de un número. Los primeros ##7## números no pueden ser cambiados, pero si su contenido.

Por definición, el software asigna predeterminadamente y obligatoriamente, los primeros ##7## numeros a los registros, pero se pueden agragár más registros con el numero que se quiera _sin repetir el número_
Ejemplo:
T10
C11
B12
T20
C21
B22
De esta forma, puedo crear dos rutinas, la 1 y la 2, donde los bits, contadores y temporizadores de 1 irán en T10, C11, B12. Y los registros de la rutina 2 irán en los del 20..
Ejemplo Mal:
T1
C1
B1
T2
C2
B2
Aquí podemos ver que todos los registros le corresponde a la rutina 1 y 2, pero estó está mal y el software te negará el ingreso de esos nombres.
*
Agrandar el registro*
Ok, yo voy a utilizar ##B5##, el registro de bits. Este tendrá por definición 16 bits. Si le hacemos doble clik, se abrirá una ventanita donde se muestran todos los bits, de 15 a 0 y de arriba hacia abajo... (les recomiendo que lo vean en el software).
¡Ho, mi ladder requiere 42 bits de memoria y solo tengo 16! ¿tendré que agregar un registro más en el arbol de la Izquierda?
no nepper, no es necesario agregar más archivos de registro de memoria en el arbol de la izquierda... no solo eso, hacer eso para expandir la memoria es cómo construir un pino de bowling con un solo árbol, es un derroche de espacio abrumante.
Para expandir la memoria, simplemente, en la ventanita que tenemos de B, hacemos clik en el boton "##Preferences##", aquí podemos acceder a la configuración del archivo de memoria. En un cuadro de texto llamado "Elements" colocamos el número 4. Aceptamos los cambios y volvemos a la ventanita del B...
¡Ahora hay 4 renglones!, Si nepper, ahora tenés 4 elementos, en forma de matriz, entonces, el bit 4 del 4to elemento será B:3/3 (###no, no estoy equivocado###) acordate que en esto de lo binario y lo dijital, los nombres empiezan de 0 y no de 1...)

*Agregar un valor de registro a un contacto*
OK, todo hasta acá mucha cháchara pero quiero ver acción!!!
La cosa que existen dos formas de ingresar el dato a un contacto.


Escribirlo: hacemos doble clik en el ? arriba del contacto y escribimos ##B:3/3##
Con la ventanita de B a la vista, y con el contacto tambien a la vista seleccionamos el bit en la ventanita, mantenemos el clik sobre el bit y lo arrastramos hacia el ?, notarán que un piloto se podrá verde para confirmar el movimiento. (Si ya se, era más facil decir Drag & Drop, pero odio ese término barato)
Para verificar que un bit está correctamente ingrsado, debe aparecer su comentario en cualquier tabla de registros, tanto en N o B o T, etc... si cuando escribimos PEPE en el ? del contacto, aparecerá cómo el "Simbolo" del elemento y no tendrá ninguna referencia, o sea, no sirve, es algo llamado PEPE que tira error y no sabés por qué.

Sin duda, en la ventanita de B, o cualquier registro, al seleccionarlos se le puede cambiar el simbolo y el comentario que aparecerá en el Ladder.

Si nosotros vamos a la ventanita de B, tenemos un bit, el B5:3/3, al que le asignamos cómo simbolo "PEPE" y comentario "Es un grande", luego, en el ladder, hacemos clik en el ? del contacto y escribimos PEPE, entonces, se autollenarán los valores del contacto con el Bit PEPE, o sea, el B5:3/3...

PD: se que cambio de nombres  cada 2x3, pero la cosa es que sigan este tutorial con el software encima, no cómo un Pasoxpaso... eso es algo que jamás haré... a usar el bocho!!
Próxima clase, temporizadores y contadores...


----------



## gus52120 (Jul 5, 2010)

Buenas gente, estoy con esto tambine, quisira preguntarles en que momento se programa algun tipo de timer?. Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Jul 5, 2010)

gus52120 dijo:


> Buenas gente, estoy con esto tambine, quisira preguntarles en que momento se programa algun tipo de timer?. Saludos


¿a que te referís con "en qué momento"?... siempre cuando quieras, o  cuando lo necesites, o cuando necesites evaluar tiempos... Ahora, si  estás preguntando cuando voy a postear el tema de los timers, te digo  que será mas para el fin de semana, ahora estóy muy ocupado con la  secundaria (Ha, re groso el flaco, no terminó la secundaria que ya  programa PLC) no metira, estoy con parciales en la uni... semana muy  complicada...


----------



## Carloscg (Jul 6, 2010)

Saludos señores, me gustaría comentarles que realizo algunas labores de Mantenmiento en instrumentación y la verdad es que en ocasiones las fallas de campo que se me presentan son muchas, sobre todo cuando las señales son vía scada y se encuentran integrada con los plc. allen bradley y del Rs logix.
No estoy muy actualizado en esta area actualmente, por realizar otras actividades pero con un poco de su ayuda puedo lograrlo.

Gracias


----------



## Nepper (Jul 6, 2010)

Bueno,  la verdad es que yo recien empiezo con esto de los PLC, de las redes de allen bradley se poco, hasta ahora solo manejo las redes DeviceNet y ethernet... de la cual el 2 no creo que sea el problema... Comentame cual es la red con la que trabajas, tal vez pueda ayudarte...

*Temporizadores*
Bueno, hemos llegado a lo más dificil de aprender de allen bradley XD.
En si, usarlos es muy facil, y las conbinaciones infinitas, pero entender por primera vez que son, y cómo se configuran, es bastante engorroso (Siempre hablando del RSlogix500).

Para insertar un temporizador, lo hacemos de la misma forma que un contacto.
En la parte superior, en la barra de herramientas, vamos a la zolapita "Timers/Counter"
Ahí aparecerán distintos bloques:
TON TOF RTO CTU CTD RES HSC RHC RTA

Nosotros vamos a utilizar la moneda corriente, el TON. Voy a explicar cómo se configura, si otro bloque posee un campo distinto, deberán recurrir al menú de ayuda. También deberán recurrir a la ayuda y manuales para ver el "comportamiento" de los distintos bloques, lo que hago con este tutorial, es enseñarles a usar el software RSLogix pero no programar en Ladder!!!
------
Nota: Recordá que para colocar un elemento, primero haces clik en la ventana del ladder, y luego haces clik en el elemento a agregar, si no, la ventana ladder puede estar desactivada y no te agrega nada, y te vas a enojar mucho porque no anda...
------
Una vez colocado el temporizador, nos apareceran algo así:
TON
Timer On Delay
Timer ?
Time Base 1.0
Preset 0
Accum 0
¿que significa esto nepper?
bueno, el temporzador posee 4 parámetros; timer, time base, preset y accum... el resto es adorno...

*Timer*: Este es el ID del temporizador, y le corresponde un valor del registro.
llevamos nuestro puntero hacia el arbol del _Project_, donde en la carpeta _Data Files_ hacemos doble clik en el archivo _T4 - Timer_.
Este es el archivo de registro de los Timers

Obiamente, cómo te enseñé antes Nepper, para agregar más renglones (Son registros Nepper, si me llegas a decir que son renglones te mato, ¿entendiste Nepper? son registros) tenés que hacer clik en el boton _Properties_ y agrevar numeros en el campo _Elements_.
Hacemos clik sin soltar sobre T4:0 (veremos que se ilumina todo el renglón) y lo arrastramos apuntando exactamente al "?" del parámentro Timer
El campo se completará y te pedirá la descripción. OK, número de temporizador asignado.

*Time Base*
Bueno, este no tiene mucho misterio, es la base con la que sumará el registro... podés elegir entre 1.0 segundos, 0.01 segundos y 0.001 segundos...

*Preset
*Bueno, este es el valor de comparación con el que se activará el temporizador. Sobrepasado este valor, se activará (o se pondrá en 1) el DN
Ok... y... ¿que es DN? HA!!! Exelente pregunta Nepper! El DN es "Done", o sea, "Terminado" en ingles, cuando el contador llega al valor preseteado, se te avisa que terminó con el DN.

*Accum
*Este es el valor interno del registro, es el tiempo que lleva contando, es el tiempo acumulado.
El problema de este registro es que sole se hace evidente cuando se corre el programa (Run mode) de otra forma, no hace nada.
La ventaja de este registro, es que mientra monitoreas, podés cambiar el valor acumulado del registro para adelantar o retrazar un suceso.

Pero Nepper! Cuando abrí el archivo _T4 - Timer_ vi que había más cosas, entre ellos estaba tambien el DN ¿que hacen los que faltan?
Bueno nepper, te voy a decir...
Los otros dos parámentros del registro son el EN (de Enable, o sea, Activado), que lo que hace es ponerse en 1 cuando el temporizador está habilitado para contar... o sea, siempre... en realidad no lo uso, por lo que no sabría explicar bien su comportamiento.
El que le sigue es el TT (Timer Timing) digamos que es "Temporizador Contando", lo que hace es ponerse en 1 cuando se encuentra en el proceso de "contando", si se tranca, o deja de contar, debería ponerse en 0.

Todo esto pueden encontrarlo en la Ayuda, pero lo que no encontrarán es lo siguiente:
¿cómo se usa? JAJAJAJA!!!!
Bueno, este temporizador cuenta el tiempo, una vez que llegó al valor Preset, activa el DN pero aún así continúa contando, entonces, hasta que no quite el 1 de su entrada o lo resete con la función RES (es una bobina, o sea, debe ser activada y se coloca a la derecha del lader) el valor ACCUM segurá incrementandose... esto si lo piensan bien, puede darnos otro tipos de utilizades... bueno, vamos a prender el temporizador típico:

---| B3:0/3|---|/(T4:0/DN)|----|TON, Timer T4:0, Time Base 0.01, Preset 200|-|

¿que hace esto?... bueno, primero lo explico, lo que quise poner es -| |-|/|-TON-, o sea, el primer contacto normal (XIC, Examine If Closed), el segundo contacto negado (XIO, Examine If Closed) y el tercero un TON.
Lo que hace este renglón, es cuando se pone en 1 B3, comienza a contar, al llegar a Preset, pone en 1 al DN, este corta la energía que alimenta el TON y se apaga, volviendo a 0 el Preset y esperando que vuelva a suceder.

*COMENTARIO*
Los temporizadores son exactamente igual que los contadores, pero en vez de contar tiempo, cuentan los pulso que se le dá a la entrada.
Pero cómo se que son iguales que yo, y solo buscan utilizar el contador, voy a copiar todo lo de arriba pero en vez de Temporizador dirá Contador 

*Contadores*
Bueno, hemos llegado a lo más dificil de aprender de allen bradley XD.
En si, usarlos es muy facil, y las combinaciones infinitas, pero  entender por primera vez que son, y cómo se configuran, es bastante  engorroso (Siempre hablando del RSlogix500).

Para insertar un contador, lo hacemos de la misma forma que un  contacto.
En la parte superior, en la barra de herramientas, vamos a la zolapita  "Timers/Counter"
Ahí aparecerán distintos bloques:
TON TOF RTO CTU CTD RES HSC RHC RTA

Nosotros vamos a utilizar la moneda corriente, el CTU. Voy a explicar  cómo se configura, si otro bloque posee un campo distinto, deberán  recurrir al menú de ayuda. También deberán recurrir a la ayuda y  manuales para ver el "comportamiento" de los distintos bloques, lo que  hago con este tutorial, es enseñarles a usar el software RSLogix pero no  programar en Ladder!!!
------
Nota: Recordá que para colocar un elemento, primero haces clik en la  ventana del ladder, y luego haces clik en el elemento a agregar, si no,  la ventana ladder puede estar desactivada y no te agrega nada, y te vas a  enojar mucho porque no anda...
------
Una vez colocado el Contador, nos apareceran algo así:
CTU
Count Up
Counter ?
Preset 0
Accum 0
¿que significa esto nepper?
bueno, el contador posee 3 parámetros; counter, preset y  accum... el resto es adorno...

Counter: Este es el ID del contador, y le corresponde un valor  del registro.
llevamos nuestro puntero hacia el arbol del _Project_, donde en la  carpeta _Data Files_ hacemos doble clik en el archivo _C5 - COUNTER.
_Este es el archivo de registro de los contadores

Obiamente, cómo te enseñé antes Nepper, para agregar más renglones (Son  registros Nepper, si me llegas a decir que son renglones te mato,  ¿entendiste Nepper? son registros) tenés que hacer clik en el boton _Properties_  y agrevar numeros en el campo _Elements_.
Hacemos clik sin soltar sobre C5:0 (veremos que se ilumina todo el  renglón) y lo arrastramos apuntando exactamente al "?" del parámentro contador
El campo se completará y te pedirá la descripción. OK, número de  contador asignado.

*Preset
*Bueno, este es el valor de comparación con el que se activará el contador. Sobrepasado este valor, se activará (o se pondrá en 1) el  DN
Ok... y... ¿que es DN? HA!!! Exelente pregunta Nepper! El DN es "Done", o  sea, "Terminado" en ingles, cuando el contador llega al valor  preseteado, se te avisa que terminó con el DN.

*Accum
*Este es el valor interno del registro, es el tiempo que lleva  contando, es la cuenta acumulada.
El problema de este registro es que sole se hace evidente cuando se  corre el programa (Run mode) de otra forma, no hace nada.
La ventaja de este registro, es que mientra monitoreas, podés cambiar el  valor acumulado del registro para adelantar o retrazar un suceso.

Pero Nepper! Cuando abrí el archivo _C5 - COUNTER_ vi que había más  cosas, entre ellos estaba tambien el DN ¿que hacen los que faltan?
Bueno nepper, te voy a decir...
Los otros dos parámentros del registro son el CU (Counter UP, o contador arriba), que lo que hace es ponerse en 1 cuando el contador ascendente de ese registró se encuentra energizado... en realidad no lo uso, por  lo que no sabría explicar bien su comportamiento.
El que le sigue es el CD (Counter Down) digamos que es "Decremento de contador", lo que hace es ponerse en 1 cuando se encuentra energizado el decrementador de ese registro

¿por que estas diferencias? porque al mismo registro de contador, se lo podés poner a dos bloques, el CTU y el CTD. entonces, con el mismo registro subo y bajo un solo registro.

Todo esto pueden encontrarlo en la Ayuda, pero lo que no encontrarán es  lo siguiente:
¿cómo se usa? JAJAJAJA!!!!
Bueno, este contador cuenta, una vez que llegó al valor  Preset, activa el DN pero aún así continúa contando, entonces, hasta que  no caiga el valor de Accum o lo resete con la función RES (es una  bobina, o sea, debe ser activada y se coloca a la derecha del lader) el  valor ACCUM segurá incrementandose... esto, si lo piensan bien, puede  darnos otro tipos de utilizades... bueno, vamos a prender el contador  típico:

---| B3:0/3|------|CTU, Counter C5:0, Preset  200|-|
---| C5:0/DN |------(RES, C5:0)-|

¿que hace esto?... bueno, primero lo explico, lo que quise poner es -|  |-CTU-, y luego -||-()- o sea, el primer contacto normal (XIC, Examine If Closed),  el segundo un CTU, luego , en el segundo renglón, un contacto normal (XIC) y un RES.
Lo que hace el primer renglón, es cuando se pone en 1 B3, cuenta 1, luego se apaga y se vuelve a prender, entonces CTU cuenta 2, luego, se apaga B3 y se vuelve a prender, CTU cuenta 3, y así 200 veces,  al llegar a Preset, pone en 1 al DN, este energiza  el RES y se borra el ACCUM del CTU, volviendo a 0 el Preset y esperando que vuelva a  suceder.

con esto finalizan los contadores, por ahora no se con que seguir, supongo que despues se me ocurrirá algo...

Recuerden, esto es solo una ayuda para UTILIZAR el RSLogix500, la programación ladder depende de ustedes, combinen temporizadores con contadores, utilicen los mov o los comparadores... rompan todo!


----------



## Gaz (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos! 
Les escribo nuevamente solicitando ayuda pues instalé el RSLogix 500 y aparentemente todo funcionaba bien hasta que hoy decidí utilizarlo y al abrirlo me marca el siguiente mensaje: 

FATAL ERROR!
THE COPY PROTECTION LICENSE FOR THE APPLICATION COULD NOT BE ACQUIRED. ERROR:2 

Si alguien me puede orientar o aclarar cómo solucionar el problema se lo agradeceré demasiado. Salu2 =)


----------



## Nepper (Mar 14, 2011)

Tenés que colocar tu pendrive con las licencias, o habilitar el disco de la red que tiene las licencias...
Si el software es "pirateado" no podemos ayudarte, va en contra de las normas del foro...

Las licencias de AB no son "duplicables", pero si móvibles, por lo que en algún lado tenés que tener las licencias. Colocá esa unidad de disco y ejecuta el RSLogix


----------



## Gaz (Mar 14, 2011)

Gracias! intentaré =)


----------



## DMag00 (Mar 20, 2011)

Espero no violar otra ley por compartir incorrectamente; esta vez tratare de hacerlo bien; para los interesados en un curso de PLC en video donde ademas de explicaciones se vean aplicaciones de instrucciones de PLC allen Bradley dense una vuelta por

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/curso-basico-plc-allen-bradley-43253/


----------



## KR4IPTON (Nov 1, 2011)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Si  te refieres a  los sistemas Logix 5000 y a su software de programación RSLogix 5000, puedes visitar la siguiente pagina:
> 
> http://www.kronotech.com/rslogix/
> 
> Saludos.



gracias ha sido de gran ayuda..el link.......


----------



## rhamineo (Nov 10, 2011)

...tengo una duda.. estoy usando el rslogix 500 y necesito controlar E/S analogicas, el detalle es q tengo q leer los valores de una valvula proporcional de 4 - 20 mA para controlar su apertura de 0 - 100% y tengo q controlar 4 velocidades de un variador de frecuencia q para cada velocidad haga su subrutina diferente...

El detalle esta q no se usar mucho el SCP y el mov.. quiza con esas instrucciones puedan ser utiles, pero necesito q alguien me ayude.. muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Nepper (Nov 10, 2011)

vi tu post, aguantame uno dos dias que lo veo. yo trabaje con señales analogicas, de hecho, tuve que convertir el programa de un 500 a un 5000. voy a ver si despues te paso el programa.

en fin, recuerdo que use un SCALE, que no recuerdo el memorico (creo que era SCL). despues deberias utilizar un compare y derivar a las subrutinas respectivas...

despues veo lo tuyo en detalle...


----------



## rhamineo (Nov 10, 2011)

..gracias Nepper.. me sería de gran ayuda, ahora tengo una consulta más, por lo que tengo entendido el variador no trabaja solo.. si no con pulsadores externos o un potenciómetro, ahora si fuera el caso del potenciometro.. estaria conectado a las entradas del plc y las salidas del PLC al variador.. osea POTENCIOMETRO - PLC - VARIADOR, ahora en mi ladder tomaria el valor real del "potenciometro" y escalarlo al minimo y maximo para controlar las velocidades del variador??? si es asi.. usaré los mismas instrucciones SCP y MOV?? gracias de antemano


----------



## Nepper (Nov 11, 2011)

rhamineo dijo:


> ..gracias Nepper.. me sería de gran ayuda, ahora tengo una consulta más, por lo que tengo entendido el variador no trabaja solo.. si no con pulsadores externos o un potenciómetro, ahora si fuera el caso del potenciometro.. estaria conectado a las entradas del plc y las salidas del PLC al variador.. osea POTENCIOMETRO - PLC - VARIADOR, ahora en mi ladder tomaria el valor real del "potenciometro" y escalarlo al minimo y maximo para controlar las velocidades del variador??? si es asi.. usaré los mismas instrucciones SCP y MOV?? gracias de antemano



Primero te respondo esto...
Los variadores medianamente descentes tienen entradas analógicas, necesitarías ver el manual. Principalmente, con los variadores que me manejo, los PowerFlex de Allend Bradley se le puede configurar el método de velocidad, de esta forma con un parámetro le dices al variador si la velocidad la tomará en funcion del pote que tiene incluido, de valores seteados en la memoria, de la red ethernet o otros que no recuerdo.
Si vos tenes un pote, ajustalo para que valla de 4 a 20 ma y hacelo pasar por la entrada analógica del variador.
Si el variador no tiene entrada analógica, tendrás que fijarte que tipo de comunicación tiene para que el PLC le envíe la señal analógica en forma "digital"

Pero por todo lo que dices supongo que tu solución es la siguiente:
El variador tiene 2 entradas digitales configurables. Primero debes configurar estas entradas para que controlen la velocidad según la combinación digital de estas entradas. Tendrás 4 velocidades posibles, la 00, 01, 10, 11. Además de las entradas debes configurar que la marcha la de otra entrada digital.
Con otros parámetros podrás decirle la velocidad que es 00, 01, 10 y 11.

Lo único que deberías hacer con el PLC es enviar un 1 lógico a la salida para poner en marcha el variador y luego enviarle la combinación lógica de la velocidad que quieres...




rhamineo dijo:


> ...tengo una duda.. estoy usando el rslogix 500 y necesito controlar E/S analogicas, el detalle es q tengo q leer los valores de una valvula proporcional de 4 - 20 mA para controlar su apertura de 0 - 100% y tengo q controlar 4 velocidades de un variador de frecuencia q para cada velocidad haga su subrutina diferente...
> 
> El detalle esta q no se usar mucho el SCP y el mov.. quiza con esas instrucciones puedan ser utiles, pero necesito q alguien me ayude.. muchas gracias de antemano


ok... la cosa es que el SCP te va a servir a la hora de manejarte con la unidad... si te alcanza con manejarte con la señal pura, tampoco hay problema...

La valvula te va a tirar 4 - 20 mA dependiendo de que tan abierta esté, eso lo tenes que meter a una entrada analogica de corriente!!, guarda, que no es lo mismo que tensión...

La entrada analógica será lineal, o sea, a 0ma tendrá 0 raw


			
				nepper dijo:
			
		

> Raw es la unidad que yo uso para hablar del valor del registro analógico entero, lo saqué porque en los manuales dice raw/proportional, y algunas funciones tambien dicen min Raw, max Raw en el 5000. El valor del registro no tiene unidad, pero si hablo de un registro analogico, se medirá en raw.


entonces, 0 mA serán 0 Raw, y 20 mA serán 32767 raw, esa es la información que tendras en tu input, un entero. (igual chequea las equivalencias, vas a necesitar probar mucho...)

Ahora, con el scale, apretas F1 y vas a ver facilmente como se completa el bloque de función. Poné el raw max, raw min y el EU max y EU min (evidentemente me refiero a Inputmin, inputmax, sacedmin y scaledmax).

En scaled max pones 20mA y scaled min pones 0mA, en input pones min 0 y max 32767.

El Output del SCP te recomiendo que pongas un flotante. Entonces tendrás en el flotante la corriente que está generando la valvula proporcional.

No necesariamente tenes que hacer esto, es solamente para ver la corriente, pero si vas a meter la valvula a un PID tenes que poner el Raw directamente.

La salida es exactamente lo mismo, nada mas que de 4 - 20 pasas a 0 - 32767 raw. O, si estas trabajando con el PID, utilizá la salida porcentual que este tiene y escalalo a 0-32767 raw...

Con respecto a lo del variador y las subrutinas... especificá bien, ¿vos le decis con el PLC a cual de las 4 velocidades debe ir o el variador te dice a cual de las 4 está trabajando?


----------



## rhamineo (Nov 11, 2011)

...bueno quiero controlarlo desde el mismo variador para entrar a una velocidad predeterminada, por ejemplo a cierta velocidad q me active una rutina en el plc, a otra velocidad otra rutina.. asi es la idea mas o menos..


----------



## Nepper (Nov 12, 2011)

Esta charla es del software para programar dispositivos Allen Bradley, no creo correcto ayudarte con tu problema puntualmente por el lado del seteo del Variador, el cableado y el resto, pero si te voy a ayudar con parte del programa.
Recordá que esta charla esta para utilizar el software de programación y no para enseñar a Programar... entre uno y otro hay una gran diferencia....

Abrite otro post explicando la idea entera, las entradas, salidas que necesitas o que tenes, los dispositivos que utilizas, la explicación del proceso, etc...
No digo que expliques la máquina, pero aún no me decis nada... ¿como vas a controlar el variador? con el Pote? con una selectora de 4 posiciones? con una entrada analogica?


----------



## rhamineo (Nov 12, 2011)

gracias nepper, cree otro post con el tema "Ayuda - control de velocidad de variador mediante plc" espero q me puedas ayudar con esa programación, quizá me complico la vida por eso, pero quisiera q me sacaran de la duda.. gracias de antemano


----------



## dinoelectro (Abr 20, 2012)

alguien tiene por ahi el simulador logosoft??? era sencillo encontrarlo en internet ademas de gratuito.. pero ahora ya no lo encuentro en ningun lado..

gracias de antemano


----------



## ingegus (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola dinoelectro podrias probar este enlace, esta aunque en version demo, saludos.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...-module-logo/demo-software/Pages/Default.aspx


----------



## Serpico (Abr 27, 2012)

Hola a todos ..........desearïa que algunos de ustedes me orientara con respecto a las  casas de venta de cable de programación  para PLC....nosotros, acá en la escuela programamos el PLC twido de Scneider y tenemos un cable para puerto serie....queremos cambiarlo para puerto usb y no sabemos dónde comprarlo ....ya sea en la Ciudad de La Plata o en Capital Federal si Ustedes tienen alguna dirección desde ya muy agradecido ......................saludos gustavo


----------



## luepo88 (Ago 17, 2012)

Richard  Rios dijo:


> Dosh,
> 
> Mi desempeño como lider de soporte de dispositivos y equipos automatizados empleados en la supervision y control de compresores de gas y turbo-expansores de una Planta en una empresa petrolera de mi pais. Si lo deseas puedes enviarme la filosofia de control que quiees emplear para este proyecto y podre ayudarte.



Hola Richard, soy Lucas de Villa Mercedes san luis. Trabajo para una petrolera de argentina. Me interesa poder instala los programas en mi PC para practicar y no los tengo. Solo estan en la empresa y no tengo mucho tiempo para aprender ahi. Espero me puedas ayudar. El programa se llama RSLogic 5000.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 17, 2012)

luepo88 dijo:


> Hola Richard, soy Lucas de Villa Mercedes san luis. Trabajo para una petrolera de argentina. Me interesa poder instala los programas en mi PC para practicar y no los tengo. Solo estan en la empresa y no tengo mucho tiempo para aprender ahi. Espero me puedas ayudar. El programa se llama RSLogic 5000.



mira, la gama de RSlogix 5000 comprende controladores de v10 hasta la v19 (proximamente v20)
Instalar el software requiere de licencias legales y llaves, puedes activarlo tanto con el Factory talk Activation Tool o con EVRSI activation.
Ambas requieren una legalización por parte directa de la empresa Rockwell Software.

En otras palabras, debes comprar el producto legalemnte, o si en el trabajo lo permiten (que es muy raro) que te presten una licencia.

Además el Rslogix5000 no pose simulación integrada para practicar, necesitas instalar el RsEmulated que tambien requiere licencia...


----------



## serbio (Nov 16, 2012)

¡Hola!
        Estoy aprendiendo en el mundo de los PLC y encontré esta pagina que tiene el simulador de Allen-Bradley y algunos ejemplos. Gracias.
http://ittz.blogspot.com.ar/2011/02/manual-plc-ejemplos-simulador-allen.html


----------



## pachr (May 30, 2013)

me sale fatal error: tehe copy protection.... al correr el rslogix500


----------



## Nepper (Jun 4, 2013)

hem, supongo problemas de licencias... no puedo ayudarte u_u


----------



## ELECTRONUPHYS (Oct 11, 2013)

hhpp dijo:


> Hola nose si alguien puede ayudarme tengo aqui rslinx v2.42, rslogix5000 v12.02, y el emule rslogix5000 v12.01, a estos les falta la serie y el archivo de activación.
> 
> Podria ayudarme alguie npor favor.






Hola hoye perdon no no tengo la licencia de esa version pero si me isieras favor de pasarme el rslinx que tienes y te paso la licencia que tengo aber si te sirbe


----------



## Xwicho (Ene 24, 2016)

Alguna pagina de descarga para el rslogix 500? y rslinx la mayoria que e buscado en internet estan caidos tengo un plc allen bradley 1000 tengo los cables pero me falta el software


----------



## lokyto (Feb 22, 2016)

hola 
yo tengo un manual de todas la instrucciones que tiene el rslogix5000 en español, con su funcionamiento y logica, si quiere aquí te dejo mi email y te lo envio, escribeme. darwin_446@hotmail.com
creo que en la ayuda del programa tiene muchas de ellas explicada


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 22, 2016)

Sube el aporte al foro, así lo tendremos disponible para futuras consultas. Un saludo.


----------

